# Koala on the ground



## Warrigal (Feb 10, 2020)

A rare sight - mum and joey out of their tree. Also a worry because they could easily be skittled on the road.
Still, aren't they just adorable?


----------



## saintdave (Feb 10, 2020)

We tend to take our flora and fauna for granted until something like this happens Thank God for the rain


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 11, 2020)

Be safe little ones!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## saintdave (Feb 11, 2020)

There’s an old joke in Oz How much can a koala bear!!!  Little fellas have certainly been tested recently


----------

